# Let out 1 quail Willow my Baby Girl Willow week 17 stuck her marks and points



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hold Willow she never broke her point and bird was released while she was sitting ;D

This is a uplander Red Bird Dog


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Never touches the baby... but chased the parent. That's how how we found rhe little one out of the nest...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

ok after 4 mins I let her stalk some

then the cleaner

Big Rud ate is all

soft chews only


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I love Willow's little face


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank You Nelly

we love Da' ("Partner(s)") :-* ;D 

as long as there roated some fun ;D


----------

